# Oscar with GT or JD?



## calleja_aquariums (Apr 22, 2009)

I have a 1.5" red oscar.. just picked it up 2 days ago and its in the 40g with the 7" arowana and the 5" ornate bichir.. all are still young.. getting 125g in about a month. But i want a GT or JD to go with the oscar... which one will i have a better success rate with? or is there another SA or CA cichlid that has nice colour and will work better?

Thanks


----------



## johncl (Mar 10, 2010)

Can I ask are all of these fish going in the 125?


----------



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

Arowana can't live in a 125gallon it's too small. A silver Arowana can grow up to 3-4 feet long. A gt will definitely kill an oscar. The only chance is a smaller JD with the oscar but I've heard a lot of horrible stories with that setup as well.

I suggest getting a 150gallon+ for the arowana and oscar.


----------



## calleja_aquariums (Apr 22, 2009)

uhh yeah... and they dont get 4ft in captivity.. and if the 125 gets to small i will get a bigger tannk but it will be fine since i have kept arowanas before. and all of the fish are going together.. they get along fine bichirs and oscars are kept with arows all the time... all i want to know is about oscars and other cichlids.. i know everything i nneed to know about tank size and tank mates for arowanas..


----------



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

Check this video out! 




That tank is 350 gallons! and the arowana are 3 feet. Now imagine one of those in your 125 along with all the fish you listed.

Look at how fat this one is. 




Anyways your choice.


----------



## calleja_aquariums (Apr 22, 2009)

i know this alreadyy.. every fish has different genetics.. why the heck cant people anwer the questions? why do you people have to go on about the arowana.. leave it out of this.. i have a 300g it can go in.. can we just worry about the oscar? and the gt or jd?


----------



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

calleja_aquariums said:


> why do you people have to go on about the arowana.. [...] can we just worry about the oscar? and the gt or jd?


I'm sorry but it was just me, not "you people" but I guess I'll stay out now so if anyone can help him with the gt and jd question I'm sure he'll appreciate it. :fish:


----------



## Morpheus (Nov 12, 2008)

I tried to do an oscar and jd together. The mistake I made was that when I bought them they were the same time, meaning the jd was much more mature than the oscar. They were both about 1 1/2" when I got them. Introduced them to the tank at the same time, a 75 gallon. They were the only fish in the tank. And since they were that small, it was easy enough to have distinct territories.

Everything was fine for about two days, then gradually the jd started picking on the oscar. Lip locking, ramming his side. This happened even though they had very clearly picked out their own side of the tank, if you will. It got worse and worse, and after 4 days, I had to return the jd. The oscar has the 75 to himself now.

That being said, I've heard it can work, just have not experienced it myself. My only advice would be to wait until the oscar is around 4" or so, and then try maybe a 2" jd. Sorry, no experience with the gt.


----------



## Carmine (Nov 30, 2009)

You dont have a 300g


----------



## CichlidWhisperer (Apr 12, 2008)

My friend in college had an oscar, JD, and gourami in his tank. I* remember when he set it up, he used the gourami to cycle the tank and then added the oscar (smaller than the gourami) and JD (juvie, about half the size of the oscar) at the same time. They all did great and lived a very happy long life together. In fact he upsized the tank twice during their life.


----------



## calleja_aquariums (Apr 22, 2009)

So maybe i should just let the oscar grow and settle in a little? and then get the jd or gt.. i kinda want a gt more because of how nice they colour up.. with a jd its the luck of the draw if you get one thats gonna colour up nice.. or wontt. and i also have to worry about how big they are because the arowana will most likely eat them... but so far he hasnt take intrest in the red O. anyone out there had a GT and O together?

and Lsboost it wasnt only you it was the 2 post before you.. they both asked about the arowana. *** already spoken to many members on MFK and ost have been keeping silver arows for years and they have approved of my stocking and tan size. a 125g is minimum.. but i read up on it and in captivity, so not from the wild, they usually get 2ft. maybe a little bigger. depends on how big the tank is. if you put the fish i a 1000 g tank its gunna reach its full size at 4ft. *** done hurs of reasearch annd all thats left is the oscar and another cichlid combo. im just stuck on which one to get. i didnt mean to be rude in any way i just want help with my question


----------



## johncl (Mar 10, 2010)

LSBoost said:


> calleja_aquariums said:
> 
> 
> > why do you people have to go on about the arowana.. [...] can we just worry about the oscar? and the gt or jd?
> ...


Ditto


----------



## Carmine (Nov 30, 2009)

Fish size dont depend on tank size!! Be aware of that!
A fish can stunn when being in a to small tank, but it gets misformed and unhealty!!!

On another Oscar forum im on we had a typical case of this last week, you should have seen the poor guy, all messed up and disformed.

So just think about it, thats all i ask, just think about it.


----------



## calleja_aquariums (Apr 22, 2009)

a 125g isnt big enough for an oscar?


----------



## firetiger (Mar 3, 2010)

I can't see how you can know you are stunting your arro's growth, and be okay with it. You realize that it doesn't come without side affects right? And there is a guy on craigslist selling his 125 because his two silver arowana's both grew to three feet in it. It's not gonna stunt em forever. the people here are just trying to help you so you don't lose a prized fish down the road. And if you really do have a 300 gallon tank,... why not use it and buy the 125 for something else? The fish you want to keep in the 125 would be awesome in the 300. Just a thought and I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## calleja_aquariums (Apr 22, 2009)

im not going to stunt it. and why wouldnt i have a 300G tank? if i say i have one then i have one? why would i lie? and when the are big enough they will go into the tank? *** done a tone of research dont worry i know what im doing, the arowana will be in the 300G and my oscar died sadly my ornate bichir kiled it  it i will get another one once i feel the time is right and get a bigger one this time, the one i got was too small  poor little guy was sucha character.


----------



## firetiger (Mar 3, 2010)

Well if your so good at research and you don't need any help then why did you post? seems to me you should just research yourself an answer for your question. No need to be a jerk. I didn't say you were lying. I said if you do have a 300 then why not use it. Did your research not tell you anything about your bichir possibly killing your oscar? :roll:


----------



## calleja_aquariums (Apr 22, 2009)

dude how am i being rude? im only 15 chill.. and my research said that as long as it doesnt fit in the bichirs mouth it will be fine... but the bichir didnt eat the oscar it ate the fins there fore causing it to die. and i have made this post because research on oscars and Gt and JD dont tell me a lot about tank mates compatability. Now whos the one being the jerk?


----------



## firetiger (Mar 3, 2010)

:lol: :lol: :lol: not trying to be a jerk. Guess my delivery sucks. my apologies.  Just pointing out to you that if you ask for advice, constantly asserting to the people giving you advice that you "Know what you are doing." is not going to gain you any favors. On a different note, I was told the same thing when I bought my bichir. He also tried to end my male convicts life (6inches) when I introduced the cons to the tank. He is no longer in my tank due to that. My only point here is, and please don't take offense to this. If you get information from someone (especially your LFS) don't take it for gospel. All of the research you have done could have and probably did end up in a ton of mis-information. Another instance, I was told I could keep an oscar for life with multiple tank mates in a 55G tank. Not true. The point is the fine people on this website will prove an invaluable resource to you if you will listen and let them educate you. I am personally not one of those valuable resources as I am a newbie myself. :thumb: Just wanted to give you a heads up. Take a more grounded and humble approach and many of these guys will bend over backwards to help you along the way. As I stated before I only wish you the BEST of luck.


----------



## twohuskies (Mar 1, 2008)

I'm shocked about your bichir killing the O. I have a bichir in w/3 beefy blood parrots and lots of larger cories. He doesn't bother any of them. But, will he grow into a killer?!?!?! :-?


----------



## calleja_aquariums (Apr 22, 2009)

firetiger i wasnt trying to state i knew what i was doing, but trying to get people to answer my question and not talk about how big the arowana gets cause i already know this. and yes thats the last time i listen to lfs because this isnt the first time they have miss lead me. But i have done more research and talked to people about their experience with bichirs. the oscar was simply too small... and my arowana is too small to add a big enough oscar.. so once the arow hits 10" i will get an oscar. thanks. and two huskies no it wont, they arent aggressive fish.. only like to eat things that fit in your mouth, and your blood parrots wont fit in its mouth. deoends on what kinda bichir you have. But yes i am new to this hobby but i am learning fast, and my african cichlid tank is my proudest tank because i have some fish in their that many on this site said would kill each other and was suicide waiting to happen. But i have controlled it and all is good. i am very pleased with what i have done in that tank, they have even mated and i have one .5" baby in there  But i am only teenager what do i know right  I still amaze my father. But i added another fish in ym oddball tank and the bichir didnt mint it at all.. even let it swim on top of it.


----------



## conoholic (Nov 12, 2005)

wait wait wait wait! you have a 7 inch arowana in a 12 inch wide tank?!?!? PLZ PLZ tell me this is a 40 BREEDER GROWOUT! and not a shorter version of a 55? i would get that aro in a tank thats 18 wide to grow out by now if i was you! and bichirs CAN be aggressive dont give false info plz, i had a sengel bichir ( some call it dinosour * like wally world of ALL PLACES ) and he use to eat any type of fish that could fit in his mouth, and sengel bichirs or the less aggressive of the bichir specie with the next being ornate and so on so on blah blah, anyways word be told UPGRADE YOUR ARO TANK NOW PLZ!!

now im goin to bed night


----------



## AaronAllan (Jan 8, 2010)

*** kept oscars gts and jds together. the oscar and jds did well as long as "like stated before" they had their own territories. my oscars however destroyed my gts in about a week. but *** kept them with another group of oscars before and they did fine. I guess it all boils down to the tempermant of the individual fish. I also think for the time being a 125 will do fine for the size of fish you mentioned. itll take a while for them to grow out. Good luck


----------

